# Casio Pro-Trek or Suunto Core?



## starfly

Hi,

I've been reading many threads here but I don't think I've found a satisfying answer to my dilemma yet.

Last week I purchased a Suunto Core Regular Black (with the positive display). It looks pretty good and seems to function properly. I've been reading a lot about this watch and about Casio Pro-Trek's (especially the new PRW-3000) and I'm just not sure which one is better. I keep getting this feeling of dissatisfaction with the Suunto. I think it's because for one the Suunto is not solar powered so I will have to replace the batteries at some point (although I'm unsure about how big of a deal this really is). I'm also a bit concerned about its durability. It feels like something that would break easily. One thing I do like though is how it looks, it has a very clean design and doesn't look as cluttered as most Casio Pro-Trek's, which is a definite plus. Although the new PRW-3000 is a big step in the right direction in terms of design.

But I'm also not sure if I want the Casio. I keep reading that the instruments on the Casio aren't as accurate and that the altimeter on Casio's can't be locked and don't support Mean Sea Level measurements. I'm a relative newbie to altimeters and barometers on watches, how big of a deal is this, considering that I regularly do hikes in the mountains and live in a terrain where the altitude varies a lot, even by just driving around. Is the Suunto that much more reliable as an instrument? Or is the Casio just as good. And here I'm not talking about resolution, since the PRW-3000 also supports a resolution of 3ft, just like the Suunto. I'm just talking about whether I will constantly have to change the reference values on the Casio to have it accurately measure the altitude or air pressure for weather predicting purposes (something that's nice to know when hiking in the mountains, as weather can change on a whim).

Other than those concerns, I have the impression that the Casios seem to be more durable, tougher as it were, and not feel as fragile as the Suunto Core (at least when compared the version I have right now). And I like the fact that the Casios are solar powered and sync with an atomic clock, so that I will always have an accurate watch (I live in a region where it will be able to sync). This is also a watch I'd want to wear when not hiking in the outdoors, just on my days off when not at work.

So I wonder if anyone here can clarify things for me here. Would really appreciate it. Am really thinking hard about ordering the PRW-3000 from Japan and trade in the Suunto. But I'm not sure if I'd be making the right decision, also because I got a good price on the Suunto (€ 180).

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

The altimeter one the Casio is basically useless unless you calibrate it every single day (or even more often). The Barometer & compass are great though, and the solar power is just awesome. It all depends what you're looking for really. I decided to stick to a dedicated GPS myself and chose a Protrek as my everyday watch, some people just buy both


----------



## starfly

Hmm, okay. That's something to consider. How does the Suunto compare to Casio in terms of durability/reliability? In general I've heard more complaints about the Suunto than the Casio. But of course I don't have any objective data.

And also, if I were to do a serious multi-day trek, I would get some proper equipment such as a professional compass and gps.


----------



## hiker

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> The altimeter one the Casio is basically useless unless you calibrate it every single day (or even more often). The Barometer & compass are great though, and the solar power is just awesome. It all depends what you're looking for really. I decided to stick to a dedicated GPS myself and chose a Protrek as my everyday watch, some people just buy both


I wont be that harsh on casio.yes casio has less functions than suunto core but its altimeter is as accurate as suunto.i have tried casio in my hikes so I have practical experience.the casio was spot on with 3 other altimeters one of which was swiss.its just that casio does not have mean sea level,altimeter barometer lock ,etc.but for many these features are not that vital


----------



## hiker

starfly said:


> Hmm, okay. That's something to consider. How does the Suunto compare to Casio in terms of durability/reliability? In general I've heard more complaints about the Suunto than the Casio. But of course I don't have any objective data.
> 
> And also, if I were to do a serious multi-day trek, I would get some proper equipment such as a professional compass and gps.


the best solution is to keep your suunto core and buy a casio prw 3000 too.casio is more tough,durable,solar powered ,and has atomic time keeping,while suunto core has altimeter ,barometer locks and mean sea level pressure,if you are really concerned about such accuracy...also suunto barometric graph is bit more detailed than prw 3000 ,.its always good to have a back up.....as for other features,casio has narrowed the gap with this new prw 3000,so compass remains "on" for a full minute now,altimeter has one meter resolution,and there is rapid barometer change alarm feature also in prw 3000.


----------



## starfly

hiker said:


> the best solution is to keep your suunto core and buy a casio prw 3000 too.casio is more tough,durable,solar powered ,and has atomic time keeping,while suunto core has altimeter ,barometer locks and mean sea level pressure,if you are really concerned about such accuracy...also suunto barometric graph is bit more detailed than prw 3000 ,.its always good to have a back up.....as for other features,casio has narrowed the gap with this new prw 3000,so compass remains "on" for a full minute now,altimeter has one meter resolution,and there is rapid barometer change alarm feature also in prw 3000.


Thanks for your advice. However, I only want to own one of these. Don't want to have both. I have until next week to return the Suunto, if I want to do that. I will ponder all of this some more. I guess I'm also a bit apprehensive about ordering a watch from Japan, as returning it if I don't like it would be a bit of a hassle.


----------



## Stargazer1

The reason I prefer solar is because you never have to open the case. Someone once told me that once you open the case to change the battery, the watch loses its water resistance rating and you can't be 100% sure about it unless you have it tested. Is that true? For me, that sounds like too much hassle and I'd rather not deal with battery changes at all. Having an atomic watch also means I never need to set the time, which is always convenient.


----------



## ChooseDennis

I just converted back. First I had a Core All Black, but after three replacements in under a year (they all died on me) I bought a PRG-240. Wore it for about a week and then I stopped using it and preferring my Riseman (not sure why). After 2 years of spending it's time in the drawer I sold the Protrek and decided to give the Core Regular Black a try. Personally I wanted the depthmeter for snorkelling.

I simply love it. I prefer the positive display which is clearly visible from dusk till dawn. I own it now for 3 months and it's getting its weekly wrist time during running, etc.

Solar is nice, but switching the battery is an one minute job. With the replacement kit, you also get a new seal and that waterproofs your Core again.

When all is said and done, do what you feel is right. If you're not sure what to do, buy the Protrek and sell one of them after a month. This way it will be your choice based on your own preferences instead of somebody else's.

Just my 2 cents

Good luck!


----------



## hiker

Stargazer1 said:


> The reason I prefer solar is because you never have to open the case. Someone once told me that once you open the case to change the battery, the watch loses its water resistance rating and you can't be 100% sure about it unless you have it tested. Is that true? For me, that sounds like too much hassle and I'd rather not deal with battery changes at all. Having an atomic watch also means I never need to set the time, which is always convenient.


no doubt that not needing battery change is a very huge plus point in any watch...very huge from my on experience...sooner or later while changing battery you are bound to make some mistake that causes damage to watch.atleast its my experience.but remember that suunto core is one of best selling protreks in world and is very popular among some groups.so keeping suunto is also ok I guess.use it for year or two,than decide I guess..by the way for accuracy there is cheaper weather master 7 watch too,which was spot on with suunto core in all tests done on both.i love weather master 7 and same module lacrosse xg55 watches..they are very cheap .like 50 60 dollars but their durability and water resistance is less.which I don't mind as they are cheap anyway


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

hiker said:


> I wont be that harsh on casio.yes casio has less functions than suunto core but its altimeter is as accurate as suunto.i have tried casio in my hikes so I have practical experience.the casio was spot on with 3 other altimeters one of which was swiss.its just that casio does not have mean sea level,altimeter barometer lock ,etc.but for many these features are not that vital


I live fairly close to the ocean (aprox 30 km), perhaps that has somewhat colored my experience? Barometric pressure changes constantly over here anyways. One moment I live 40 meters below sea-level, and a few hours later it can be 160 meters above sea-level, makes no sense at all (the actual height here is +5m btw).

I haven't had a chance to try mine out more land-inwards and in actual mountains though, as I'm still pretty new to these myself. One more month and it's off to the Alps and then Pyrenees, perhaps they'll change my mind but I'm not really counting on it.


----------



## starfly

Well thanks for all the replies guys. For now I've decided to stick with Suunto Core. Overall the fact that I'd have to change the battery every year isn't a big deal and I'm always very careful with such stuff so i doubt I'll damage anything. I saw there are replacement O-rings available at very low prices so if I see that worn out, then I can get a new one. Mostly, I like the low-key design of the Suunto, vs. the more cluttered look of the Casio's (even the new PRW-3000 is more cluttered when compared to the Suunto). And I like that the instruments are (allegedly) a bit more accurate and that it has alti/baro-lock which means you won't get strange altitude readings when there are just weather changes going on (and you're not changing altitude). Last, but not least, I don't really need the atomic clock feature of the Casio's. All in all it's just a gimmick. I've never had such a feature on a watch before, so I won't miss it. And the Suunto deviating by a few seconds each month is no big deal at all 

I had already returned the Suunto to the store yesterday, but after some more pondering today I re-ordered it. And now it's even 10 bucks cheaper, it costs € 169. I think that's a steal for such a great watch, no way I can get a comparable Casio for a similar price.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Warfie

I had two Suunto Core in the last 4 years, they are good ABC watches and have very smart looking. 
Anyway the first one got repaired 3 times in two years and the second one, which I'm now using, got repaired 4 times already within the 2 years warranty.
Six times on 7 the pressure, altitude and temperature sensor did not work anymore, giving meaningless reading, and each time Suunto quickly replaced the watch with a new one. 
I do not know if I'm simply an unlucky guy or the fact that I had problems few weeks after I had a plane flight means that pressurized environment could be an issue, but maybe there is a reason why you found it to be cheaper than a Casio.
By this I'm waiting for my first Casio, PRW-3000, since the last days my Core started giving weird altitude reading again. 

Hope you'll enjoy your Core for a long time, it's a really good watch and, when it works, a very accurate instrument.


----------



## cal..45

I neither can seriosly recommend a Protrek (not precise enough sensors, way too many shortcomings) nor a Suunto (too unreliable, no absolute air pressure) so my vote goes to the Tech4o traileader series - settle and forget.


cheers


----------



## pjc3

cal..45 said:


> so my vote goes to the Tech4o traileader series - settle and forget.


With a 10m water resistance rating? I'd be worried washing my hands with it on!


----------



## Odie

pjc3 said:


> With a 10m water resistance rating? I'd be worried washing my hands with it on!


That's the general consensus online. I generally don't put much stock on reviews if it's one or two people complaining but when it's a reoccurring trend across the board, you have to wonder.

I had a Suunto Core fog up on me one time and 20 minutes later it was gone.


----------



## zippofan

I have both now and I'm very interested to see how the new Protrek behaves on our next hike. As much as I like the accuracy of the Core, it hasn't been the most reliable watch :-( nowhere near as reliable as my old Vector. Of all the ABC's I own (3 Protrek/Pathfinders - PAW-1500, PAG-80T, PRW-3000, 2 Suunto, Highgear Altis and Nike Oregon), I like the compromise of the Nike features the best. It's just a great all around watch for my purposes, unfortunately it is discontinued.


----------



## cal..45

pjc3 said:


> With a 10m water resistance rating? I'd be worried washing my hands with it on!


The op is looking for an ABC watch not a dive watch. Besides - more than three years of mine with showers, swimming pools, rainstorms, icestroms, desert heat and tons of sweat and still going strong is what I call quality.

cheers


----------



## pjc3

cal..45 said:


> The op is looking for an ABC watch not a dive watch.


But one might assume the OP may use his ABC watch outside? You seem to have more confidence than the manufacturer. A 10m water resistance doesn't even rate on their own FAQ so one may assume it is below:

"*WATER RESISTANT 30m *(3 ATM / 100 Feet): Suitable for everyday use. Splash/rain resistant. NOT suitable for swimming, snorkeling, water related work and fishing."

I couldn't buy a product if it could even be considered below rain resistant. I am pleased yours has served you well. It certainly has a nice spec profile apart from the water resistance questionability.


----------



## cal..45

pjc3 said:


> But one might assume the OP may use his ABC watch outside? You seem to have more confidence than the manufacturer. A 10m water resistance doesn't even rate on their own FAQ so one may assume it is below:


The Product is outstanding, but the manufacturer (or distributor?) seems to be rather clueless, I agree with that in a whole. For instance, I don't understand why it is not mentioned anywhere in the www but the Traileader series (at least my Jet) is equiped with a sapphire crystal - something rather hard and rare to find in the world of ABC watches.



> "*WATER RESISTANT 30m *(3 ATM / 100 Feet): Suitable for everyday use. Splash/rain resistant. NOT suitable for swimming, snorkeling, water related work and fishing."





> I couldn't buy a product if it could even be considered below rain resistant. I am pleased yours has served you well. It certainly has a nice spec profile apart from the water resistance questionability.


I you live by that premiss, you also never could buy a Suunto Core which is also rated for 30m only and this one even got a depth gauge down to 10 m. If you think about it is as silly as it gets. Each to his own, but quite some years ago I came to the conclusion that most of the whole WR stuff is nothing but a bunch of marketing crap and more hot air than anything. People rely too much on sheer numbers and specifications, seldom those mirror the quality of a product accurately. This is by far not restricted to watches only, take power ratings on audio systems or power ratings on cars for instance. Do their specs tell you anything about the sound quality respectively driving performance?

cheers


----------



## pjc3

cal..45 said:


> I you live by that premiss, you also never could buy a Suunto Core which is also rated for 30m only and this one even got a depth gauge down to 10 m.


Except that Suunto specifically say the Core is able to be taken down to 10m. My point is that if there was a moisture problem and the product information specifically says it cannot be used swimming etc ....... are they going to warranty that product?


----------



## Sedi

cal..45 said:


> I neither can seriosly recommend a Protrek (not precise enough sensors, way too many shortcomings)


Hm, this statement doesn't get any truer if you keep repeating it :-d. The problem is not the precision of the sensors but the implementation of the altimeter and barometer - however the older protreks had no temperature compensation so they were indeed not as precise - but IMO temp compensation doesn't matter all that much when you wear the watch and therefore keep the temperature stable.
Still, I think I should finally get one of those Tech4os - I have them on my ebay to-buy-list but never pulled the trigger so far. I should have gotten the one with the nylon strap I once found.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## cal..45

Sedi,

I know that it is technically not accurate to speak of the sensors, but I do so because it is simply easier to understand for those who are not so deeply involved in technology. Technically spoken an altimeter is not a sensor at all but a simple calculator that turns a given date with the help of a certain algorithm into a valueable (more or less) altitude. Basically it is the same as the incorrect german word "Höhenmesser" which is rather a "Höhenkalkulator" since the altitude can't be measured. However, the outcome is always the same - compared to Tech4o, Weathermaster, Suunto or Timex, the readings of a Casio are often not what they should be and we all know that the lack of any kind of altimeter lock requires frequently recalibration - something that one better not forget before a hiking tour starts.

The Traileader with nylon strap is hard to come by these days, I don't think they make this model any longer. Have no fear however about the integral band, while it is definitely not my prefered choice for an outdoor watch either, it wears very comfortable and is soft on on the skin. The many wholes give good ventilation and it holds up remarkably well. Mine doesn't show any sign of weakness yet and I don't baby my watches.


cheers


----------



## sevunts

The real drawback on the Suunto is the water resistance. 30 meters for a advanture kind of watch - it really keeps me from buying it.


----------



## xevious

sevunts said:


> The real drawback on the Suunto is the water resistance. 30 meters for a advanture kind of watch - it really keeps me from buying it.


I wouldn't recommend diving with it. But swimming would be fine. If you don't intend to dive with it, why should 30m instead of 50m or 100m make any difference?


----------



## Ron521

I LOVE the styling of the Core Brushed Steel, but reading reviews on this forum and on Amazon, too many owners report failures of one kind or another (displays, buttons, software failure, water resistance issues, straps breaking in just a few months) often the same failure even when the watch has been totally replaced. The design and features are nice, but quality control seems very uneven...you may get a good one, but more likely will have some issue that will have to be dealt with. I don't own a Core or a Pro-Trek, but I do own other Casios, one which is from 1991 and still runs perfectly, despite the horrendous beating it has endured.


----------



## AdamdangA

I've had a few of each and honestly they are both fine. Suunto makes a classier, more precise watch. Casio's protreks are more rugged and take some getting used to when using the features. Right now I'm wearing a PRW-2500 the titanium model and it's easily the best watch I've had in some time. I didn't think I'd like the metal band for outdoor use but it has been fantastic, it doesn't retain water and is about a strong as it gets.


----------



## sevunts

Officially 30m water resistance means that only water splashes are acceptable, no showering or swimming. That being said I have a DKNY watch which has been my watch to beat up for years and its 30m resistant as well. I have took it to sea swimming with under 2m diving, constant showering without even changing the gasket for years. But considering the prices on Suunto, I wouldnt risk taking it into salty water.


----------



## MarkieB

Suunto's 30m means 30m. The Core has a depth meter that records dives to 10m so there is no issue using this watch for shining, snorkelling and scuba.

It's a pity the rest the industry doesn't follow Suunto's lead.


----------



## sevunts

Oh, I didnt know that... I guess I need to dig a bit deeper on the subject. 
Regarding the industry, definitely agree with that.


----------

